
New YC Database, Much More Info Than Others - blueviking
https://www.producthunt.com/posts/ycdb-the-y-combinator-database
======
anton_tarasenko
Direct link: [https://www.snappr.co/ycdb](https://www.snappr.co/ycdb)

Looks relevant since [http://yclist.com/](http://yclist.com/) lacks the three
latest batches. YCList has fellowships though.

------
jacquesm
If it is a public dataset how can it be downloaded?

